# ارجو سعه الصدر و عدم الزعل....



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 يناير 2010)

سلام و نعمه يا جماعه

عاملين ايه

انا قولت لكم قبل كدا اني بقيت اتكسف اسئل عن الاول بس انتم عادي اسئلتي ما ضايقتكمش و الكل قالي اسئلي و المنتدي كله معاكي

النهارده انا هسئل سؤال في ايه دايما بقراها من انجيل يوحنا و مش فاهماها بس مش بحب اسئل فيها عشان دي شبهه مشهوره عند المسلمين

بس انا ماليش دعوه اوي بموضوع انها شبهه لاني بقري الكتاب المقدس برضه و ليا اسئلتي منه

فارجو ان الموضوع يكون بدون حساسيه لاني اتعودت البحث و الشك لحد اما الاقي اجابه

السؤال من الاصحاح العشرين الاعداد التاليه

(16 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «يَا مَرْيَمُ!» فَالْتَفَتَتْ تِلْكَ وَقَالَتْ لَهُ: «رَبُّونِي» الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ يَا مُعَلِّمُ. 
17 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَلْمِسِينِي لأَنِّي لَمْ أَصْعَدْ بَعْدُ إِلَى أَبِي. وَلَكِنِ اذْهَبِي إِلَى إِخْوَتِي وَقُولِي لَهُمْ: إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ وَإِلَهِي وَإِلَهِكُمْ». )

قد علمت ان المسيح هوا الله الظاهر في الجسد و اقنوم الكلمه من الثالوث القدوس و افتكر اغلب الي في المنتدي حاسين انه ابتديت افهم يعني

بس لماذا في هذا الموقف بين مريم المجدليه و المسيح بعد القيامه قال لها

*إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ وَإِلَهِي وَإِلَهِكُمْ*

طب ابي و بيكم معقوله رغم اختلاف الابوه

اما الهي و الهكم دي محيراني لان لو حد قالي الوهيه الاب ليه تختلف عننا هقوله بس كدا هتبقي اريوسيه او شهود يهوه عشان بيستدلوا بالايه دي انه المسيح اله و لكن اقل من الاب في المرتبه او الالوهه

و في نفس الوقت المسلم سوف يستدل بها لاثبات الناسوت و البشريه دون الاهوت

فما التفسير الصحيح للاية و ربنا يبارككم

لانه علي ادله الوهيه المسيح الكثيره التي اجدها في الاناجيل الاربعه اكرر الاربعه الا اني وجدت تلك الايه محيره لي و عقبه

*كلمه الهي و الهكم*

محيراني شويه بجد مش بهزر لانه المسيح الله الظاهر في الجسد فلما قال ذلك هل مريم المجدليه لا تعلم مثلا او لم يخبرها بحقيقته او يقصد شئ اخر

انتوا قولتوا اسئلي براحتك و قد سئلت

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم.....و صبركم

سلام المسيح


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يناير 2010)

*هقولك رد بس ارجعى برضة للاخوة هنا*
*صعود المسيح هو خاص بالجسد لان الاهوت لا يصعد ولا ينزل وليس له حدود*
*فالمسيح هنا يتكلم عن الاب اله له حسب الجسد لان من كون طبيعته البشرية هو الروح القدس فى احشاء مريم *
*فهو اله ايضا بالنسبة له بصفة والهنا بصفة اخرى *
*كما فى ابى بصفة وابيكم بصفة اخرى*
*علشان كدا فصل*
*وهما يفديكوا اكتر لان مش واثق ان الاجابة تكون مظبوطة*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 يناير 2010)

مجهود جيد اخي شمس الحق مشكووور

بالنسبه ل a religious skeptic like me

الامر صعب شويه للاسف

بس مجهود جيد يا شمس الحق

انا علي فكره محدش يقولي اعملي سيرش و لاقي مواضيع قديمه لان للاسف بيبقي فيها كم من الخناق و الصفحات مش بقدر افهم منه حاجه

لذلك عملت لي موضوع عن الي مش فاهماه فعلا علي ميه بيضا

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 يناير 2010)

اه نسيت ملحوظه

ممنوع التدخل باراء شخصيه في مواضيع اسئلتي و تأويل الاسئله لصالح اي شخص 

انتا عارف رايي ايه الاول يا اخ ولا خلفيتي ايه من الاصل عشان تفسر علي كيفك يعني

 هبتدي ازهق بقي

سلام


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2010)

> *إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ وَإِلَهِي وَإِلَهِكُمْ*



*تروث
شغلى مخك اوى
ههههههههه

بصى المسيح انسان ولا لأ ؟؟

هاشتغل معاكى زى المسلمين !

مستنى ردك !*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 يناير 2010)

اه ملحوظه للاخ او للاخوه هنا

انا كنت لا اؤمن بالاديان او حتي الله سابقا عشان بس محدش يقولي حركات و شبهات مسلمين و يأول الموضوع ما لا يحتمل من التاويل و التفسير

سؤال و طرحته هحس اني عملت جريمه ولا ايه

خلاص انا الغلطانه

سلام


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 يناير 2010)

> بصى المسيح انسان



بحسب الجسد انسان بس دا لا ينفي ان الله ظهر فيه برضه يا مولكا مش كدا ولا ايه

اشتغل معايا زي الملحدين مش المسلمين

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2010)

> بحسب الجسد انسان بس دا لا ينفي ان الله ظهر فيه برضه يا مولكا مش كدا ولا ايه


*اكيد لا ينفى فهو الله

كويس ردك

السؤال الثانى
اى انسان له اله ولا لأ ؟*
*طبعا إلا الملحدين هههههه*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 يناير 2010)

> اى انسان له اله



لو هوا حاسس انه له يبقي اكيد له اله هههههههههه

بس اصل الي بيتكلم يسوع مش موسي ولا اليشع ولا اي حد

فاهم انا سئلت ليه

سلام المسيح معاك


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2010)

> بس اصل الي بيتكلم يسوع مش موسي ولا اليشع ولا اي حد


*
هنا تكمن مشكلة اغلب البشر 
انهم ينفون بالألوهية الناسوتية او
بالناسوتية الإلوهية
مع اعترافهم الكامل انه اله كامل وانسان كامل

المسيح له اله بحسب الجسد ويصلى ويجوع ويشرب ويحزن ويتضايف و و و و 
كل هذة ليكون انسان كامل !

مع ملاحظة خطيرة ان : الوهية الله بالنسبة لنا هى الوهية عبد عند الهه اما للمسيح فهى الوهية ابن عند ابيه بالجوهر
**
ولذلك فصل المسيح فى التعبير الرائع
فهو قال
الهى والهكم
ولم يقل إلهنا !
*
*فهمتى حاجة من الجزء اللى بالأحمر دة ؟؟*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 يناير 2010)

ممممم يعني افهم من كدا ان الكلام دا بحسب الناسوت 

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2010)

> ممممم يعني افهم من كدا ان الكلام دا بحسب الناسوت


*بالظبط

وكمان عشان تثبت
هارخم عليكى شوية كمان واسألك انا

اية الفرق بين " الهى و الهكم " وبين " الهنا " ؟؟؟


مولكا رخم اوى 
ههههه*​


----------



## انت الفادي (22 يناير 2010)

*الاخت تروث
سلام المسيح معك اولا.
ثانيا:
دعينا نضع النص امام عيننا و نتأمل فيه..
النص:
ابي و ابيكم.
الهي و الهكم.
هل لا حظتي في هذا النص ان السيد المسيح قام بنوع من التقسيم و التمييز بين علاقته بالله و علاقة الاخرين بالله؟؟
ستلاحظي ان السيد المسيح قال اولا:
ابي و ابيكم.. فلو كانت العلاقة بين السيد المسيح و الله هي هي نفس علاقة الله بالبشر لكان السيد المسيح قال ابينا و انتهي.. لكنه هنا تعمد ان يقول ابي و ابيكم ليوضح نوع من التمييز في العلاقة.
النقطة الثانية:
الهي و الهكم.. 
في هذه النقطة ايضا وضع السيد المسيح نفس نوع التمييز الموجود في النقطة الاولي حتي يوضح ان هناك فرق..

اذن فيبقي السؤال:
ما هو هذا الفرق؟
الفرق هو ان السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد.. فبناسوته هو انسان كامل.. فكما جاع و اكل و شرب و تألم و و و و.. فهو ايضا يخضع بناسوته للاب.. و لذلك جائت كلمة الهي و الهكم.. و لكن حتي في هذا الخضوع هناك فرق بين خضوع الانسان العادي لله و بين خضوع الناسوت للاهوت.

بمعني اخر... نحن نعرف ان السيد المسيح لا يتكلم اي كلام و انتهي بل هو دقيق في كل كلمة و كل تعبير الي ابعد الحدود من الدقة..
اي انه كان يقدر ان يقول ابينا و الهنا.. 
لكنه تعمد ان يميز حتي يوضح ان هناك فرق.. فنحن يجب ان نوسع دائرة البحث في السؤال الي لماذا هذا التمييز.. 
اذن فالسؤال هو: لماذا قال الهي و الهكم.. و لماذا قام بهذا التمييز بينه و بين الاخرين..
و بأجابة السؤالين نجد ان النص منطقي جدا..
الناسوت هو انسان كامل.. لذلك الهي و البشر الاخرين هم بشر عاديين لذلك الهكم.
ارجوا ان اكون قدرت اجيب علي سؤالك.
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2010)

*شوفتى الأخ " انت الفادى " شرح شرح تفصيلى جميل جدا 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 يناير 2010)

> " الهى و الهكم " وبين " الهنا "



الهي يعني الهه لوحده

بس عشان متساوي في الجوهر و متساوي في كل حاجه و لانه حزء منه الهي دي حيرتني اوي ههههههههه

حسيت ان اريوس ظهر عالساحه تاني

بس شروحات حلوه يا جماعه بس

يعني هنا الي بيتكلم المسيح بحسب الجسد مسيح الرب بحسب الجسد لا الكلمه 

كدا صح ولا ايه

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2010)

> يعني هنا الي بيتكلم المسيح بحسب الجسد مسيح الرب بحسب الجسد لا الكلمه



*هنا المسيح وضح لنا الفرق بين الهنا نحن ( كعبيد ) وبينه هو ( كمساوِ فى الجوهر )

هناك نقطة أخرى عايز اقول عليها
اننا لما بنقول بناسوته او بلاهوته 
لا نفصل بينهم على الأطلاق 
بل نظهر التمايز

وصلت ؟*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 يناير 2010)

> لا نفصل بينهم على الأطلاق
> بل نظهر التمايز
> 
> وصلت ؟



دي بقي هسئلها علي جمب لانه موضوع شائك

لان لو قولت طبيعه واحده ولا طبيعتين المنتدي هيولع و جماعه الخير هتلعلع فاهمين بقي مش هسئل عن الطبيعه و الطبيعتين ليه

هبقي اسئل في ركن كدا ههههههههههه

بس خلاصه ما فهمت لان لما اقول الخلاصه بساعد كتير

ان هنا المسيح يكلم مريم المجدليه كمسيح الرب سليل داوود بحسب الجسد و الناسوت و يقول الهي

و في نفس الوقت زي ما يكون بيقول باللفظ دا انا صاعد للي انا خارج منه و حته منه فبيقول الهي برضه

صح كدا الفهم

اصل الايه دي دخل منها المهرطقين الحلوين الامامير....

سؤالي دا ابلغ رد علي من يتهم المسيحيين بالتهرب من احرج الاسئله

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2010)

> ان هنا المسيح يكلم مريم المجدليه كمسيح الرب سليل داوود بحسب الجسد و الناسوت و يقول الهي
> 
> و في نفس الوقت زي ما يكون بيقول باللفظ دا انا صاعد للي انا خارج منه *و حته منه *فبيقول الهي برضه
> 
> صح كدا الفهم


*
100 % 


بس بلاش " حته منة " دى !
عشان غلط لاهوتيا
اوك ؟

*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 يناير 2010)

انا عارفه انها كارثه لاهوتيه بس اصل دا ادق تعبير لغتي العربيه الي بتعاني شويه وصلت له

افتكر كدا اقدر ارد علي العفريت اما يتكلم

علي فكره العهد القديم بيساعدني كتير عالفهم يا جماعه لاني قريت في اليهوديه كتير كدين و يمكن قرايتي في اليهوديه هيا الي وصلتني للمسيحيه

لان اغلب الملحدين لما بيقروا اليهوديه بيقولوا دين منفر و شريعه تقيله و المسيح جيه لغاها و ما قروش العهد القديم بعمق

العهد القديم بيساعدني جامد

شكرا لكم علي المجهود و بالذات مولكا الغلباوي ههههههههه و شمس الحق الذي ينمو في النعمه و انت الفادي

و منتظره ردود نجوم المنتدي عشان يبقي موضوع موسوعي اوي

و الحمد لله ابتديت افهم بفضل مجهودكم و بفضل كم الصراحه المتاح في المنتدي

سلام المسيح اترك لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يناير 2010)

عارفة حضرتك لو جبتى موسوعة نيافة الأنبا غريغوريوس فى اللاهوت المقارن....هتلاقى كل الرد على جميع أسئلتك....لان اللى عايز يفهم الآيات دى لازم يبقى فى تركيز وليس إجابات على الماشى كدة...
طبعآ أنا بحترم جدآآآآآآآآآ كل الاجابات...لكن دى نصيحة معلمى أعطاها لى...
,أشكــــــــــــــــرك
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 يناير 2010)

انا بقراها فعلا الان و بقري عن الاريوسيه بالذات لانها اول فكر يجي عالبال للاسف خصوصا انهم رجعوا تاني باسم جديد *شهود يهوه*

نصيحتك تحترم يا ربنا موجود

شكرا لك

سلام المسيح


----------



## tawfik jesus (22 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *هنا تكمن مشكلة اغلب البشر *
> *انهم ينفون بالألوهية الناسوتية او*
> *بالناسوتية الإلوهية*
> *مع اعترافهم الكامل انه اله كامل وانسان كامل*​
> ...


شكرا على الجواب وانا كنت ابحث عنه كمان


----------



## tawfik jesus (22 يناير 2010)

rabna mawgod قال:


> عارفة حضرتك لو جبتى موسوعة نيافة الأنبا غريغوريوس فى اللاهوت المقارن....هتلاقى كل الرد على جميع أسئلتك....لان اللى عايز يفهم الآيات دى لازم يبقى فى تركيز وليس إجابات على الماشى كدة...
> 
> طبعآ أنا بحترم جدآآآآآآآآآ كل الاجابات...لكن دى نصيحة معلمى أعطاها لى...
> ,أشكــــــــــــــــرك​


من وين نجيبها؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يناير 2010)

tawfik nasser قال:


> شكرا على الجواب وانا كنت ابحث عنه كمان




*شكرا عزيزى وياريت كلنا نرجع للموسوعة*
​
*موسوعة الأنبا إغريغوريوس العالمية*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يناير 2010)

أشكرك أستــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاذى الكريم mola molkan
ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك
​


----------



## tawfik jesus (22 يناير 2010)

انا عم بصير مدمن على المنتدى  يا عم انت !!!
90% من وقت المنتدى قراءة
10% مشاركة
_________


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 يناير 2010)

لا لازم شويه راحه عشان نجدد البطاريه و المخ ههههههههههههه

سلام و نعمه


----------



## My Rock (22 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> بس لماذا في هذا الموقف بين مريم المجدليه و المسيح بعد القيامه قال لها
> 
> *إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ وَإِلَهِي وَإِلَهِكُمْ*
> 
> ...


 
المسيح قال أبي نسبةً لطبيعة لاهوته
المسيح قال أبيكم نسبة للنعمة المُعطاة لهم (التلاميذ) بالمسيح

فهناك فرق بين بنوة الكلمة الأزلية و بين بنوة النعمة

المسيح قال إلهي نسبةً لطبيعة ناسوته، فالمسيح صلى نسبةً لناسوته، المسيح نام و تعب و جاع و أكل نسبةً لناسوته، فهو أيضاً مُستحق ان يدعو لاهوته بمقامه نسبة لناسوته. 

لاحظي إننا لا نقول المسيح تكلم بناسوته او تكلم بلاهوته، لان هذا غير دقيق لاهوتياً، فالمسيح هو الله الظاهر بالجسد، و اي كلمة او تصرف للمسيح هو تصرف منسوب لله الظاهر للجسد. لكن المسيح له طبيعة الناسوت و طبيعة اللاهوت و من الطبيعي ان يتكلم المسيح تارة نسبةً للاهوته و تارة نسبة لناسوته، اي المسيح الله المتجسد و المسيح الإنسان.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 يناير 2010)

> فهو أيضاً مُستحق ان يدعوا لاهوته بمقامه نسبة لناسوته.


 
*مش فاهمه الجمله دي اخي العزيز ارجو ايضاحها قليلا*

*بس ابتديت افرق بين الاهوت و الناسوت مؤخرا و اعترف لكم ان مش بفرق ساعات و للاسف القرائ الملحد او المسلم او البوذي حتي الداخل جديدا عالايمان بيواجه صعوبات بس بنعمه ربنا بيحاول يفهم و بمساعده الاخوان المخلصين زيكم*

*بس فيه ايه ساعدتني افهم شويه المسئله للقديس بولس بتقول من رساله كولوسي*

*( لأَنَّهُ فِيهِ سُرَّ انْ يَحِلَّ كُلُّ الْمِلْءِ، )*

*(9 فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيّاً. )*

*يعني الي فهمته انه انسان له ناسوت و لكنه مملوء من لاهوت الكلمه كل الملء زي ما نجيب كوبايه نرميها في البحر بتتملي ميه البحر و بتفضل لسه كوبايه برضه بس مليانه ميه البحر و متحد به الاهوت منذ تكون الجسم دا*

*افتكر اني ابتديت افهم و بعترف لكم ان التفرقه بين الاهوت و الناسوت لغير المسيحي بتلخبط جدا*

*نورت موضوعي ماي روك *

*ربنا يباركك*

*سلام و نعمه*


----------



## My Rock (22 يناير 2010)

المسيح الله الظاهر بالجسد له إستحقاق ان يدعو لاهوته إلهاً نسبةً لناسوته
المسيح الله الظاهر بالجسد له إستحقاق أن يدعوا ناسوته إنساناً نسبة للاهوته
طبيعة المسيح الناسوتية إنسان و طبيعة المسيح اللاهوتية إله.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 يناير 2010)

> المسيح الله الظاهر بالجسد له  إستحقاق ان يدعو لاهوته إلهاً نسبةً لناسوته
> المسيح الله الظاهر بالجسد له  إستحقاق أن يدعوا ناسوته إنساناً نسبة للاهوته
> طبيعة المسيح الناسوتية إنسان و طبيعة المسيح اللاهوتية إله.



تمام دي الخلاصه..... العقيده في ثلاث سطور عقيده التجسد

شكرا لك اخي ماي روك عالمجهود و معذره لو ردودي فيها كوارث لاهوتيه ههههههه اعمل ايه بقي صلحولي التعبيرات

صلي لاجل ضعف اختك الصغيره

سلام المسيح معاك


----------



## My Rock (22 يناير 2010)

لا يوجد كوارث لاهوتية في كلامك
أنت إنسانة لك عقلك و فكرك و فهمك، تقرأين و تفهمين و تسألين، و لا عيب في ذلك.
كلنا بدأنا في هذا المستوى و قرأنا و تعلمنا و أصبحنا نرد و نشرح للآخرين، فللمؤمن الجديد هي مسألة وقت و قراءة لا اكثر.


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 يناير 2010)

gamel قال:


> انا متابع جيد لحوارات المسيحيين بخصوص الناسوت واللاهوت
> مفيش واحد لبقول زى التانى و كل و احد له راى
> و ده دليل على ان الموضوع اصلا ملوش اصل من عند ربنا و تاليف بشر مصلحتهم تسطيح العقول و ابتزازهم ماديا
> بصكوك الغفران و غيره


 
يا متابع جيد لحوارات المسيحيين بخصوص الناسوت واللاهوت 
الجميع متفق على ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد 
هل وجدت مسيحيا يقول غير ذلك ؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 يناير 2010)

gamel قال:


> انا متابع جيد لحوارات المسيحيين بخصوص الناسوت واللاهوت
> مفيش واحد لبقول زى التانى و كل و احد له راى
> و ده دليل على ان الموضوع اصلا ملوش اصل من عند ربنا و تاليف بشر مصلحتهم تسطيح العقول و ابتزازهم ماديا
> بصكوك الغفران و غيره



*
طيب وماتش مصر والكاميرون هاينتهى كام ؟ !

ارحمنا يا رب

هو انا موعود كل يوم كدة واحد يضحكنى على كلامه ! ؟
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 يناير 2010)

gamel قال:


> انا متابع جيد لحوارات المسيحيين بخصوص الناسوت واللاهوت
> مفيش واحد لبقول زى التانى و كل و احد له راى
> و ده دليل على ان الموضوع اصلا ملوش اصل من عند ربنا و تاليف بشر مصلحتهم تسطيح العقول و ابتزازهم ماديا
> بصكوك الغفران و غيره



لو كان مسموح لي اتكلم في الطوائف كنت كسفتك عشان مافيش مسلم يفتح بوقه تاني و يقولي كل واحد منكم له دين لوحده اعمل ايه كتابكم المسلمين حشروا في مخكم ان الانجيليين ليهم دين و الارثوذوكس دين و الكاثوليك دين

بس يالا ما علينا مش عايزه موضوعي يبوظ لانه اكره ما عليا موضوع ليا يغلق

عموما معنديش صكوك غفران انا ولا عند الاخوه في المنتدي عمرر ما كان الارثوذوكس عندهم ابتزازا مادي اصلالالالالالالالالالالالالاو لا حتي عند الكاثوليك  بقت موجوده

اتلغت من زمان يا عم صحي النوم حصل اصلاح

سلام


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 يناير 2010)

> لانه اكره ما عليا موضوع ليا يغلق



*إذا يارب المضوع يتغلق 
هههههههه

عزيزة جدا*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 يناير 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *إذا يارب المضوع يتغلق
> هههههههه
> 
> عزيزة جدا*​



:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:

اه واضحه المعزه بكسر الميم ههههههه

شكلي كدا هاخد شطب عالاسم مش اخضر


----------

